
Alibaba Investor Day Presentation: Alibaba Technology [pdf] - yarapavan
https://www.alibabagroup.com/en/ir/presentations/Investor_Day_2018_CTO.pdf
======
snaky
The second Chinese announced RISC-V based SoC CK902?
[https://www.electronicsweekly.com/uncategorised/alibaba-
star...](https://www.electronicsweekly.com/uncategorised/alibaba-starts-
pingtogue-semiconductor-2018-09/)

Huami 'Huangshan No.1' was announced a day earlier
[https://riscv.org/2018/09/gizmochina-article-huami-
announces...](https://riscv.org/2018/09/gizmochina-article-huami-announces-
huangshan-no-1-the-worlds-first-ai-powered-wearable-chipset/)

------
yarapavan
Home page with all Alibaba Investor Day Presentations -
[https://www.alibabagroup.com/en/ir/home](https://www.alibabagroup.com/en/ir/home)

